

Ingenious Designs That Will Fool Your Eyes - bsimpson
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/09/these-smart-designs-will-play-tricks-on-your-eyes/?viewall=true

======
pndmnm
If you enjoy these, you should check out some of the installation pieces by
Olafur Eliasson. His oeuvre is more about playing with/exploiting perception
-- one of my favorite pieces was a part of his exhibit at the Chicago MCA in
summer 2009, which was a dark room with a central illuminated waterfall. The
combination of a single reference point coupled with a totally matte darkness
at the periphery meant that every step someone took that wasn't directly
towards the waterfall resulted in them reflexively extending their hands to
avoid a (possible) collision. Really exceptional stuff.

------
kps
I'll bite — how's the lamp made?

~~~
jurjenh
At a guess, I'd say its a round fluorescent tube hidden in the rolled/folded
edge of the lamp - shining light up into the dome, which with the _right_
angles should reflect back the light with the same intensity from any point.
(Not entirely sure if it needs to be a parabolic shape or not)

The dome itself is most likely double-layered, so that you can hide your
wiring in between the two layers.

~~~
Zaheer
I'd guess the shape is an ellipse. I remember learning way back in geometry
that ellipses have special reflective properties:
[http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/courses/m309-01a/dawson/](http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/courses/m309-01a/dawson/)

------
contingencies
Meh. If you like this sort of thing, you'll enjoy FEZ.

FEZ is a 2012 game, available in the current Humble Bundle at
[https://www.humblebundle.com/](https://www.humblebundle.com/) .. which I
would characterize as a more interactive and celebratory accretion of spatio-
visual mismatch and cunning.

I'd recommend _not_ previewing it or reading about it: just buy it, then play
30 minutes of it. You'll go nuts. It's really trippy. (Mark of the Ninja, in
the same bundle, is also great)

Less than the cost of transport to a gallery, and far more engaging. The
internet is the art gallery of our era.

~~~
dsego
I haven't played FEZ, but if you like platformers, try Braid.

~~~
contingencies
I've played braid and FEZ is definitely very much more connected, being built
around oddities of 3D geometry and projections. It's almost like a platformer
meets nintendo-retro meets _Flatland_. Honestly, you'd like it, you should try
it!

